# mCOUPLE app



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

Just saw several headlines about an app called mCOUPLE that works in stealth mode and tracks all sms, gps, calls, fb messaging etc. Anyone try this thing out? for android & iphone, looks like there is a monthly fee?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I doubt it can work on an iPhone without a jailbreak, which would really limit it's stealth. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

PBear said:


> I doubt it can work on an iPhone without a jailbreak, which would really limit it's stealth.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I read a little about this yesterday. It's actually an Apple product, so this may be the answer to the jailbreak problem everyone's been looking for.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It's not an apple product, and it says on the developer website that a jailbreak is required. 

mCouple mobile - Home

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

PBear said:


> It's not an apple product, and it says on the developer website that a jailbreak is required.
> 
> mCouple mobile - Home
> 
> ...


This is what I saw, or was led to actually from wherever. Not really an Apple guy myself, so maybe you can help with figuring it out.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mcouple-mobile-tracker/id816907008?mt=8


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

$39 a month? Uh.......no. Almost $500 a year. I not that worried anymore. Maybe if the red flags ever came back I might, but explain the charge on your bill. Besides, told the wife if I ever even think she's cheating I'm gone.


----------

